# What to look out for? Buying a 2018 X5



## Pink Flamingo (8 mo ago)

Hello there

I'm in the market for an sDrive25d F15. It has 20,000km and has never had an oil change. I wanted to ask what kind of irreversible damage or issues it can cause the car in the long run. Also, what can I look out for that is existing? Basically it's never been for any check up or service for 4 years. Couldn't pick any obvious noises, rattles, vibration during a drive. If it's no big deal I want to get a mobile inspection done, mainly concerned about the long term impacts.

Cheers


----------

